# About how much do 3 month old bucks usually weigh? Is 62 lbs a lot?



## Junkscouts (Jul 18, 2010)

I was just wondering if someone knows approximately how much 3 month old bucks usually weigh?

I've never checked before but our new herd sire has been looking quite large so I weighed him today and he is 62 pounds at 3 months and one day old. The only ones I have to compare him to are two does, one is one day younger and weighs 46 pounds and the other is 2 days younger and 43 pounds. I think I read a post by Vicki saying they should be 10 pounds for every 30 days plus the birth weight but I think that was for does, do bucks grow faster? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

The birth weight plus 10#/month is a minimum that you want. I just weighed my 2 month old girls on Saturday and they were from 33-45#. Birth weights were 4-6#. 62# for a 3 month old buck kid is good.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

My 2 month old Nubian buck is over 40 lbs. I could see him being 60 in another month. He's going to be huge. He's a pig - he eats constantly grain, milk, alfalfa! He's already as big as some of my smaller minis.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

My alpine doe kids are monsters from monster lines, so not much to compare to "normal" probably, but they were born Feb 28 and I taped them a few days ago. I think one was 57, the other 60 lbs!


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

Our nubian bucklings are 56lbs(born march 8th) & 59lbs(born march 4th) the doeling we are keeping is 54lbs(born march 6th) and the little guy is 43lbs but he was only 4lbs at birth and born march 10th


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I had an 8 wk old that was 60lbs, but he was a 12 pounder at birth. I had another this year that started at 9lbs and weighed 66lbs at 10wks. These are genetics from my Layton Hollow LM buck. He was 70lbs at 3 months and was 210 at 18months. He spoiled me by producing kids/grandkids that grow FAST and just keep on growing.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

we took a 4-h wether born 2/26 in to be wieghed on a scale for the 4-h check in on 5/11 and he was 62 lbs that would make him 10 weeks old. He was a good sized kid at birth but not a monster probably 7-9 lbs


----------



## Junkscouts (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow, thanks, those are some big kids. I think I'm just use to our lines which run on he small side. It'll be interesting to see his influence on our kids next year.


----------

